# GlasGarten Mini L "Nemesis"



## DGR (16 Feb 2015)

Hi all,

I want to present you my latest projekt, called "Nemesis". And here a few facts:

Hardware:

GlasGartenMini L 45 x 24 x 30 cm float glas Gross~30L, net - still don't know
Daytime eco 40.3
Eheim 2213
ADA Lily Pipe Spin P Outflow
Do!aqua Violet Glass Inflow
UP Aqua Inline Atomizer + 500gr CO2
Substrate:

ADA Power Sand
ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia
ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia Powder
ADA Colorado Sand
Hardscape:

at the moment just lava rocks
Plants:

a mix of Riccardia spp. + Fissidens Fox
Fissidens Fontanus
Fissidens sp. Mallorca
HC
Micranthemum sp. "Montecarlo-3"

At the moment (Day  35) I am at the second phase of DSM with the "no-moss plants". I am planing to keep the tank dry for the next 2 or 3 weeks. The moss was also started with DSM (about 3 weeks). 

And now some fotos:

Day 4 

Untitled by Daniel GR., on Flickr

Fissidens sp. Mallorca close up by Daniel GR., on Flickr

Right after planting the HC and the MMC
020415_3 by Daniel GR., on Flickr

020415_4 by Daniel GR., on Flickr

020415 by Daniel GR., on Flickr

And about a week ago:

021115_5 copy by Daniel GR., on Flickr

021115_4 copy by Daniel GR., on Flickr

Cheers Daniel


----------



## RynoParsons (16 Feb 2015)

Going to be a good one


----------



## The_Iceman (16 Feb 2015)

Can't agree more 

This is going to be a green Fissidens heaven


----------



## DGR (16 Feb 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> This is going to be a green Fissidens heaven


Hahaha Chris, the idea is quite similar.


----------



## Paulo Soares (18 Feb 2015)

Great project my friend. Real nice indeed. Congratulations.

I have the Fissidens.. it´s growth is very very slow.. In a month it only grows like half a centimeter.
You´re doing dry. How you´re going to do the transition to submerged?

Hug


----------



## DGR (18 Feb 2015)

Hi Paulo,
Thank you for the nice words!
I presume you speak about the Fissidens sp. Mallorca? I have two more species here -  Fontanus and Mini. But yes, you are right. The Mallorca is growing really slow, especially submersed. Emersed is something a bit different, and I can say it is a bit faster.
I am planning to do the transition with a lot of CO2 for the first 7 to 10 days. I will also use only RO water + SaltyShrimp Softwater Mineral GH+.


----------



## DGR (18 Feb 2015)

So I've taken a few photos and edited them on PS. I know that the colours of the lights are a bit diffenent. Since the HC and the MC were added, I've put the lights lower.

Comparison by Daniel GR., on Flickr


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Feb 2015)

Nice scape. And I really like Daytime leds. Got myself one this weekend. 7000K version looks brilliant and it looks like give at least double power of same watts T5.


----------



## DGR (25 Feb 2015)

Hi all,

It's been 43 days since planting and I'm satisfied with the results so far.
HC between the rocks by Daniel GR., on Flickr

I did however had a couple of problems with the HC at the top right. It became something like a thin, white and short web-sort of hairs. I presume some sort of fungus and bacteria, in other words - mold. I have no idea why is it there and why did it came.. Any suggestions? I've presumed that the lightning can be the problem, so I've put the lights a bit higher again and I've sprayed cinnamon water on it. Now I can confirm, that the mold is disappearing.

If I do must remove a few pieces of HC, I will be not worried at all. At the second phase of the planting I've collect the rests from the HC and left them in glass jars "lying" on soil. That was 4 weeks ago. And now I have that here.
Rebirth of plants from rests by Daniel GR., on Flickr

Reserves by Daniel GR., on Flickr

So that will be my plan B, if plan A goes wrong.

The water (RO) will be filled this weekend and plenty of CO2 will be added for the first week or so.

Cheers Daniel


----------



## Another Phil (25 Feb 2015)

Hi Daniel, 





DGR said:


> I've sprayed cinnamon water on it. Now I can confirm, that the mold is disappearing.


That's a useful tip, thanks.
cheers phil


----------



## The_Iceman (25 Feb 2015)

Hi Daniel,

it looks like a good progress! Thumbs up!
Garlic water is working to! In my experience, the mold is coming from the tissue culture plants (or better: the stuff they are growing in)!
If there's some residue on the plants, it easily grows in the dry start or even under water (can be seen as white stuff around the plants).

But no worries... it CAN disappear very fast, too 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## DGR (25 Feb 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> it easily grows in the dry start or even under water (can be seen as white stuff around the plants).
> But no worries... it CAN disappear very fast, too


Hi Chris,

I think I've seen something like that already, not in my tanks thou. So it comes from the gel... How does it disapper under water?

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## The_Iceman (26 Feb 2015)

It will go away after a few days or eaten by Amano shrimps


----------



## DGR (1 Mar 2015)

Hi all,

Today came the tide! The water is still a bit cloudy, but thats just normal (CO2), so please ignore that.

I am using the ADA Lily Pipe Spin for first time and I can say it's perfect for this size (and smaller) of a tank. I wanted a light flow so the HC stays where it schould, but still strong enough for the good distribution of CO2. And I have it!

So... enjoy the cloudiness :

Nemesis - Day 1 (Day 47 incl. DSM) by Daniel GR., on Flickr

And have a nice weekend!

Cheers, Daniel


----------



## ADA (1 Mar 2015)

Looks great, dry start worked well.


----------



## DGR (1 Mar 2015)

Thanks ADA! I am pretty satisfied with the results too! Above all I didn't had any losses by the moss. One should thank George for his amazing journal with the yoghurt dry start!


----------



## ADA (1 Mar 2015)

Yeah it's a good one, I was too hasty with mine, filled a bit too early plus the manzy is losing a coat of black grime which the moss anchored too  going with glue and weeping now.


----------



## DGR (1 Mar 2015)

I have tried with glue already. I didn't had any problems but it also doesn't look as naturaly as the yoghurt method, but for accents it is great! I am thinking about using it again by this layout... Or I will dry start separately a few stones with Fissidens Phoenix, which will be added after that. We'll see


----------



## ADA (1 Mar 2015)

Looking forward to it .


----------



## DGR (8 Mar 2015)

Hi all,

I've decided to make a quick update and to ask a couple of questions.

A week after the water came in. I do water changes every two days with about 30-40% RO water.

The water values are:

NO3: <10 mg/l
NO2: ~0 mg/l
GH: 7°dH
KH: 1-2°dH
pH: 6,2
Cl2: 0 mg/l
CO2: 20-30 mg/l
Lights are on for 6 hours with no pauses.

The only fertilizer I use for now  is ADA Brighy K 1 ml daily.

I do however see that there are some green (probably fuzz) algae on the rocks. Especially on the hill above. For now they are just as a fein down. Should that be a problem? Or is it normal?

Cheers, Daniel


----------



## ADA (8 Mar 2015)

I believe brighty k has no N&P so might be why your experiencing problems.


----------



## DGR (8 Mar 2015)

Hi ADA,

yes it is so. Brighty K has no N&P.. but I thought there should be as first nitrifying bacteria available, before I dose anything other than K. Or am I wrong? And I must say, I didn't experience any nitrit peak yet (which I do find a bit strange actually).


----------



## banthaman.jm (9 Mar 2015)

Great tank, wish I had gone with the dry start method and also started with EI dosing as have a small amount of algae. Really nice tank will watch for future posts.


----------



## ADA (9 Mar 2015)

I always full dose from day one and don't really suffer with it so might be worth a try.


----------



## DGR (9 Mar 2015)

Thanks ADA, I've made some tests today and the NH4 and NO3 are both 0. Tthe nitrit peak should be already gone. So tomorrow I will pump up the doses and we'll see what happens...


----------



## DGR (25 Mar 2015)

Hi all,

After a few weeks of silence, I've decided to make a quick update. In the time, when I was absent, I've fought (actually I'm still fighting) with the green fuzz algae, which I've already showed. The original cause was too much potassium fertilizing. The layout about a week ago was like that:

Arrested Development by Daniel GR., on Flickr

which wasn't very appealing. Since then I've changed the fertilizing plan and reduced it to a minimum. I think you will see the difference alone.

But before that....
A few new plants were added.

3 x Bucephalandra Brownie Phoenix
2 x Bucephalandra Brown Corona
1 x Bucephalandra Animus
1 x Bucephalandra Belindae

I've decided to "pimp-up" the carpet a bit and search for even more natural look. A few years ago, I've taken a close-up snap in a forest near my hometown in Bulgaria and the same photo I've used now for an inspiration  in my layout.
Untitled by Daniel GR., on Flickr

And a mix of Eleocharis acicularis Mini and Marsilea Crenata was added to the existing mix of HC, MCC and (in some parts) a bit Vesicularia Ferriei.

So enough talking. Enjoy the pics!

Nemesis rises back by Daniel GR., on Flickr

Details 1 by Daniel GR., on Flickr

Details 2 by Daniel GR., on Flickr

Details 3 by Daniel GR., on Flickr

Cheers Daniel


----------



## parotet (25 Mar 2015)

Love it! Honestly it looks great, very natural. 

Jordi


----------



## banthaman.jm (26 Mar 2015)

Looking really good


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Mar 2015)

Hi DGR, Great little Scape  Looking forward to the up dates


----------



## The_Iceman (29 Mar 2015)

Wow... how could I miss your update Daniel!

Absolutely stunning, natural look in your little tank. Looks like it's coming all together now!
Give it a little bit more time and the algae will disappear!

Nice one


----------



## DGR (3 May 2015)

Hi all,

Probably I should make a little update on the current scape.
I am still fighting with the green algae, but it does look better now. Thanks for the help, Chris! I really appreciate it!

I've changed the Inflow pipe, because of the CO2 distribution. Lily Pipe Spin is a great Inflow pipe though, but I presume not for this kind of layout. All of the plants are growing great! Yesterday I've trimmed the Fissidens, therefore the poodle-look on the rocks and I've put the small wabi-kusa that I've made under the rock beside the path. The shrimps have destroyed the little sand path in the middle (I am not surprised at all). I must fix it... but not now. I hope I will win against the algae at the end.

The mini wabi-kusa:
Mini Wabi-Kusa by Daniel GR., on Flickr

The current state of the tank:


Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## The_Iceman (10 May 2015)

Hi Daniel,

looks like the tank is heading in the right direction now 
I love the snails sitting "in-the-green" 

What happened to the sand in the middle?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## DGR (10 May 2015)

Hi Chris,

I still have problems with the algae, and I'm clueless why. They are not so much, as in the beginning, but still there...
The shrimps happened to the sand in the middle. They are bringing constantly soil from anywhere they can get some. A 'hard workers'... what can I say...

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## viktorlantos (10 May 2015)

Looking good! I would do a 3 days blackout to save time with the algae battles


----------



## DGR (11 May 2015)

Thank you Viktor! I've covered the tank complete and will do a blackout for the next 3 days. I don't need to shut off the Twinstar, right?


----------



## viktorlantos (11 May 2015)

DGR said:


> Thank you Viktor! I've covered the tank complete and will do a blackout for the next 3 days. I don't need to shut off the Twinstar, right?



Nope, but you should turn off the CO2.


----------



## DGR (14 May 2015)

Hi all,

Today I've ended the blackout. When I took off all the covering layers, I was very positively surpised that there was almost no algae to see. Thanks for the advice, Viktor! The shrimps and the snails have eaten it up and all that was left, I've vacuumed up. I've 'planted' some stones with Fissidens sp. Rufulus, which were (and some of them still are) under dry start outside of the tank.

Fissidens sp. Rufulus by Daniel GR

The moss looks amazing underwater too!

I've made some detailed shots today and I hope you will enjoy them.

Details 1 by Daniel GR

Details 6 by Daniel GR

Details 3 by Daniel GR

Details 5 by Daniel GR

Details 4 by Daniel GR

Details 2 by Daniel GR

and of course the front shot.

Nemesis 14.May by Daniel GR

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## viktorlantos (14 May 2015)

Very cool. This tanks looks great and now as it looks healthier it looks sexy too 
Next task is the trimming 

Seen that you used the spin type glass and replaced to the lily form. In this size i usually prefer the spin since these lilys with a bit stronger flow makes headaches only. Brush algae usually.
But now as your plant mass is there brush do not have a chance.


----------



## DGR (14 May 2015)

Thank you for the reply and for the positive feedback, Viktor! I've planned some trimming for the next water change... perhaps on sunday.

In my previous setup I've used the Do!aqua Violet. It has a thinner profile, than this Lily and the flow was too strong for this setup. The one I'm using now is the Lily pipe from Aqua Rebell. It has a big round exit and the flow is really not so strong. I would say it's something in the middle between the spin and the violet. 

I'm starting to think for adding some fishes too...


----------



## DGR (24 May 2015)

Hi all,

There is absolutely no (visible) algae. As I wrote, the trimming was done a week ago. The moss would need a cut soon too. 4 Otos were introduced to the shrimps and they are already 9 days there. Still no deads, which makes me really happy. Some of them though are looking a bit tired most of the time (when the lights are on) and they just hang on the glass, or on the small EHEIM filter in the back. By the way the filter will be needed next weekend in the second aquarium, so I'm thinking about of getting an Eheim Skimmer or not... What do you think?

Yesterday I've tested a new lens (Nikkor AF 35 - 70 mm). I didn't use Nikon before, so I'm not very used to it. It gives a better depth, but it's not very sharp in the background.

Enjoy it!

Nemesis.23.May by Daniel GR

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 May 2015)

Awesome little tank Daniel, disappointed i missed it until now.  Good bit of inspiration too as been thinking of somthing similar for my 40 but with dragon stone.
A little back light would really bring out the natural bridge through the middle 
Really lovely, looking forward to updates.

Dont forget to feed your ottos, in a small tank like this they will slowly diminish.


----------



## DGR (24 May 2015)

Thanks Iain,

I've seen all of your past projects and they are all great, so I feel honoured when you say, you like my tank! 

I am trying out with different vegetables now, which I left for a few minutes in boiling water : pepper, zucchini, carrot and cucumber. Yesterday and the day before the otos didn't show any interest. I've read today that it should be left for longer as 12 hours in the aquarium, and I didn't knew that before. I hope it will work better now.  

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 May 2015)

It deserves praise 

Zucchini (courgette in the uk) is normally a winner. Can sometimes be as much as 24hrs before they show an interest... They like it  mushy. Scoop the middle bit with seeds out though as they aren't keen o


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGR (2 Jun 2015)

Hi folks,

I should probably do a small update here too. Everything is growing nicely. The Bucephalandras too.. although I wish they can be a bit faster... If those grow up nicely before the end of the EAPLC I would deffinetely try my luck there.

The MMC and the HCC are finally beginning to take the look, that I've wanted in the beginning: the hanging lianas. But I should keep those under control, because they spread on the rocks and on the moss too widely. At the next water change I should trim those and the moss once more.

I've added 10 RCS, some Boraras Naevus and some small Clithon sp.

And that's all... Enjoy it and reply! I am always happy of any feedback!

Nemesis by Daniel GR

The new inhabitants by Daniel GR

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Jun 2015)

Hi DGR, Wonderful Scape Congratulations  Love the fiss


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jun 2015)

Great little scape...punches way above its weight.


----------



## DGR (6 Sep 2015)

Hi guys,

I've decided to try my luck at the EAPLC and the AGA Competition this year with this layout. It's the first competition, that I'm entering, so I'm really curious about the opinions of the jury. It was a nice journey for me and I do love that one. Thanks for the help at the beginning! And here comes my last (for now) shot from the tank!

Nemesis

I am not sure if I'll make a completely new layout, or make some big changes at this one...


----------



## alto (30 Sep 2015)

Verdant green 

Is this tank still running?
- how did the M crenata do in this tank? I picked some up this morning, trying to decide if I want to interplant it ... have M 'Monte Carlo' & Ranunculus inundates - thanks for any thoughts on this


----------



## DGR (30 Sep 2015)

Hi alto,

The tank is still running, yes. I've decided not to take it apart and start something completely new. I will work on that one with some changes on the hardscape.
A quick preview:

Experiments on Nemesis

And now to your question.
The Marsilea crenata is somewhere in the tank, but unfortunately I can't find it anymore. The HCC/MMC is too offensive in growing rate and takes out really fast the whole area with soil. Another thing is that the Marsilea have those clover look-a-like leaves only emerse. Under water is just one leaf.

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## DGR (2 Oct 2015)

Hi all,

I want to keep you guys with the current situation. Yesterday I've bought some more wood and today I've designed it a bit (cutted a few branches, added some other etc.), to make it fittable to my layout and my idea. I do like layouts with strong presence of hardscape (Devil's throat is a good example). So...



I'm still thinking about the new plants, that I'm about to add... Perhaps some Buce's.. or some Anubias 'White' or should I stick with the moss (Riccardia or some from the rare Fissidens...) and plant it on the branches... New plants must be added in the background and some on the sides too. 

I'm always open for suggestions.

Cheers, Daniel


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (2 Oct 2015)

Wow. Such interesting wood!


----------



## Marius_20 (2 Oct 2015)

That is a nice wood. I like it.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Oct 2015)

Hi DGR, Superb  Did you collect the wood from a forest ?? It looks so natural


----------



## DGR (3 Oct 2015)

Thank for the feedback Roy!

No, actually I bought it and it was the only one left there 

Cheers, Daniel


----------



## DGR (5 Oct 2015)

Hi guys,

A quick update with the hardscape again after water change. Still working on it.



Cheers, Daniel


----------



## banthaman.jm (6 Oct 2015)

loving the tank DGR, the mixing of the plants together looks really natural
jim


----------

